# fixing the spring sound



## blindfold cube (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey guys 

I was wondering if it is possible to change the springs on a store bought cube, not a DIY. A when I turn the blue or white face of my cube I can here the springs making sounds. I can also tell these sides are slightly stiffer because of these bad springs. Is it possible to change the springs? Also does anyone have any pictures or videos of whats underneath the center caps of a store bought cube?

Thanks for responding


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 2, 2008)

I've never tried it, but I don't believe it is possible. Try stretching the springs out a bit and see if they still make sound.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jul 2, 2008)

I suspect the store bought cubes might be missing a 2nd washer or something, because after I used mine for a long time, the spring action has pretty much disappeared. I am guessing the spring wears the plastic away. Just guessing... I never took apart a store cube (my case two 25th Anniversary cubes) to look closely.

But if anybody wants to know about DIY cubes and how to reduce spring noise... I have a theory... You know that tiny washer between the spring and the plastic? It is flat on one side and barely curved on the other. I put the flat side against the spring (and curved side toward the plastic) and I seem to have better luck with avoiding spring noise.


----------

